# Delay's



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

So I have a Boss DD3. but looking to exapand to something more versitile.

Looking the TC Nova Delay and the Line 6 DL4

asside from the tap tempo option on the Nova, and the Looper on the L6. whats the big diff?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

FWIW - the looper on the DL4 shouldn't be what sells you on that particular product. I had one and I found the loop memory was way too short to be pratical, it was more of a thrown-in thing "hey, here's a kick-ass delay, and, umm...a looper!!"

The emulation of classic delays seems really strong. I've never used an old echoplex, but I had a DM-3 and have a Deluxe Memory Man, and the DL4 easily could keep up with those analog delays, even if it didn't have the analog "warmth."

I really liked it, and found the tap tempo to be really useful, but ended up getting rid of it because I don't use delay much, and when I do, one setting is usually enough for me. Besides, I made a straight-up trade for a DM-3, so I couldn't turn that down.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks dude... theres a $50 price difference... so i was just curious...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd go the opposite to hollowbody...I didn't think the delay models on the DL4 were _that_ great after the initial wow factor of "It's an echoplex...no it's a DMM...no it's a DM-2...no it does tap tempo..." and the looper was very intuitive and easy to use. Especailly as I have an echoplex and I have (or had) a DMM and I have a RetroSonic analog delay (which is like a Boss analog delay).
Bill Frisell uses the DL-4 (to great effect) along with a Digitech PSD8000. I kept my Digitech and sold the DL4 though. 
It's convenient, and the looper is pretty good as long as 16 s is good enough (I think you can get it to 32 s in half speed mode, anyone confirm?)...I have an old Boss DSD-2 (same delay as your DD-3, excellent digital delay IMO) with an 800 ms sampler, so you can imagine 16 s seems pretty good after that.


Although to the starving one, I'd say unless you want the looper or the tap tempo, you already have a decent digital delay. How about a good analogue?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1

I used to have a DD3 and miss it terribly. It's a great little delay. I had a Nova and wasn't that impressed with it. Nice pedal, pretty versatile but that's about it. As a matter of fact, I sold my DD3 (and a bunch of other stuff) to fund the purchase of both the DD20 and the Nova Delay. The DD20 won that battle - I just find it easier to use. I have a dd-20 and a Diamond Memory Lane. 

I agree with devnulljp, keep the DD3 and pick yourself up an analog delay.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I personally love the Nova delay, I love the different delay time options, sounds amazing in stereo mode when you have two different delay times. what sold me on it over the dl-4:

1-It's not a modeling delay (it's not trying to make a delay that have to try and live up to the orignal memory man, or DM-2 etc) It's it's own delay, and allows you to make your own sound with it.
2-Tap tempo (yes the DL-4 has it also but I found the foot switch on the nova smoother)
3-More banks
4-Smaller size facter (pedal borad space is at a premium for me)

that's just my 2 cents, try them both and see what sounds and works best for you.:rockon2:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got a Memory Lane from Diamond. Fantastic pedal, does everything I could want and then some. I've more or less retired my other delays since I've gotten it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

From my experience, the DL4 seems to be more of a live tool. On-stage, and through a PA, with a full band going, I doubt it anyone would be able to tell much of a difference between an analog delay and a digital modeller (unless the audience was _real_ quiet).

Having said that, I also agree with Devnulljp - get yourself a good analog. The DL4 is a solid pedal, but there's a reason I don't own it anymore. I didn't need 3 different delay settings at hand (foot?) because, again, the DL4 seems to be designed with live performance in mind. Also, the DM-3 that replaced it sounded better to my ears, and was a *lot* smaller. Finally, a DMM replaced the DM-3, which was a *lot* bigger  but had modulation and sounds awesome.

It really depends on what your needs are. I have a DD-3 kicking around as well, and I like it, but I wouldn't use it as my go-to delay. I find the delay length switch and the delay time knob interaction to be odd, but that might just be me.

There's a host of amazing analog delays out there, like Dev's Retro-Sonic (which I also have my eye on). Take a listen to them.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks guys. you may be right. im gonna go check out the Memory Man this week. saw some demos online, sounds goooood


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

i use 2 dl4's in my live rig. such good build quality and overall amazing sound. doesn't suck tone like most delays either!


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Just secondhand knowledge here but when I was looking into getting a Nova delay, when they first came out, there was a lot of contention over on thegearpage about them...tone loss, other quirks etc, whether it's all unfounded or not I have no idea, just throwing it out there. 

I have tried an Eventide timefactor which was awesome but pricey. And after a forum member gave me a nod ( was it you devnulljp?) to the Empress superdelay I gave it another look in the store and I thought it competed on par for features with the new digital big boxes, plus its got some analog mojo going for it.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 Eventide. Sweet pedal, especially if you are spending this much on a Diamond. 

+110000 for the Empress FX Superdelay. Again if you are spending this much on a diamond, you really really should try the superdelay first.

If you are looking for something lower cost, the MXR carbon copy is decent, and surprisingly so is the Line6 Echo Park, which is the baby sister to the DL4. But the superdelay is the only pedal I would consider buying if you have $400-ish (unless you have $800 for a :bow:Moog, but that's another world separate from all of these).


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Electro Harmonix*

Anyone try the basic Electro-Harmonix #1 Echo?Looking for something simple with no frills.I had a Line6 delay pedal but did not need 90% of the settings.The simpler the better.
Thanks


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought an MXR Carbon Copy, and it's really warm and easy to use. It's not a bargain pedal, I paid a little over $200 at L&McQ. It's built in the U.S. all analog and it's a little tank of a stomp box. One feature that sets it apart from others I tried is the modulation effect. It's not really needed for slap-back stuff, but for some of the longer,spacier settings it really adds a dreamy,swirling quality I like a lot.

Shawn.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

+1 on the Empress.
I haven't taken the time to really see what this pedal can do, but the little bit I have used it, I like.
You can hear a little bit of it in my song "these money blues" (lead) at the first and the end. It's actually used lightly in the verses too, but I suck at mixing and knowing how to eq/compress.

Anyway if you care to listen:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=52404


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the Boss DD-20 Giga-Delay. As a matter of fact, it just ended up back on my pedalboard for last weekends gig. Sounds great, easy to use, has 4 presets and a tap function.
I had a Line 6 DL4 for a few years. While I really liked it at first, to me it started to degrade in sound quality after a while. Maybe it was just the one I had, as it was an extremely early one. they may have worked out the bugs now.
I have the Eventide and really like the sounds, but, it is more difficult to scroll through than the Boss. that's why the Boss ended up back on my board.
I had the Nova delay too.......again I really like the sounds but, tougher to use on the fly.
I still prefer the Fulltone TTE to them all. However, It is just one more piece of gear to haul to a gig and plug in. So most of the time it stays home.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

starvingstudent said:


> So I have a Boss DD3. but looking to exapand to something more versitile.
> 
> Looking the TC Nova Delay and the Line 6 DL4
> 
> asside from the tap tempo option on the Nova, and the Looper on the L6. whats the big diff?


For the combination of versatility, sound quality, and ease of use, it's really tough to beat the Empress Superdelay. I've had mine a few weeks now. The learning curve seemed difficult on day one, but after 2 or 3 days with it, it was really easy to use. Very dependable and it's easy to use live with a band.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

faracaster said:


> I still prefer the Fulltone TTE to them all. However, It is just one more piece of gear to haul to a gig and plug in. So most of the time it stays home.


Pete, for it's tape sounds alone I think you'd love the superdelay. It really does excel in tape delay emulation department.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Pete, for it's tape sounds alone I think you'd love the superdelay. It really does excel in tape delay emulation department.


Sorry Ian, what is the Superdelay ?????
cheers
pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

faracaster said:


> Sorry Ian, what is the Superdelay ?????


Tada: http://www.empresseffects.com/superdelay.php

Clips: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=399673 -- lv and myself have a bunch of tape delay clips in that thread.


----------



## gforces (Jan 22, 2009)

Eventide TimeFactor user here. I love the versatility (also use it with a synth) and sound quality. I do find I spend a little too much time tweaking all the knobs and messing around with all the delay types.

So... a Moollon digital delay is en route should arrive shortly, I'll post a review after I get some time to play around with it.


----------

